# Cherry shrimp vs wild type neocaridinia



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

Do you all think the wild type will ever be more popular than the cherry shrimp? I ask because i find them more usefull b/c they lack color and dont detract from the aquarium, but nobody seems to use them or want them.


----------



## purgatori27 (Nov 10, 2007)

In my opinion, the wild variety will never be more popular due to the fact that Cherry Shrimp are so red and gorgeous, compared to their dull, drab ancestors. If someone wanted a more clear or more plain shrimp, they'd easily go with Ghost Shrimp, Snowballs, tigers, or Amano etc which are probably more readily available to most people (I live in the world of eBay...I don't know what land most people live in! LOL). In the revised words of the genius Monty Python...Every shrimp is sacred, every shrimp is great! or something to that nature. Wild variety are still wonderful creatures just like their colored counterparts, but I can't see them taking over in a world filled with people who want flashy items as compared to plain and ordinary.


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

i agree with shane, i find the cherrys to be very distracting in an aquascape but since more people just like the bright red color the wild type will never be able to become more popular.


----------

